
Windows 10 growth hits the brakes - cm2187
http://www.itworld.com/article/3039922/microsoft-windows/windows-10-growth-hits-the-brakes.html
======
aceperry
"On the plus side, Windows 10's 14.2% user share put it ahead of the combined
share of 2012's Windows 8 and its 2013 upgrade, Windows 8.1"

No surprise there. W8/8.1 really sucked.

